# Training question



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I want to get faster, and i wanted to see if anyone can help with a nice year round training program that they use. I am not a cat racer or anything. I just like to ride and would love to be able to keep up with the fast guys in the group. I don't have too much time to ride, because of the usual wife, two kids and work, work, work. I have an hour and half on tuesday's and thursdays, and 3 hours saturday and sunday mornings. 

I have done the time crunched with Carmicheal which was great and kicked my ass, but i do not want to do that again. I don't want to peak for any race, i just want be fast and fresh year round.

Thank you


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride hard, when you can. (REALLY hard)

Eat well.

Sleep hard.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Been doing that, just wanted to make sure. WIth all the talk about zone this and that, i didnt know if going hard is the in thing.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

just keep riding with the fast guys in the group and do your best to keep up. do it every week. you'll eventually get faster. 

the faster guys in the group probably race and structure their training accordingly, so don't feel bad when they drop you on a weekly basis.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ghostryder said:


> I want to get faster, and i wanted to see if anyone can help with a nice year round training program that they use. I am not a cat racer or anything. I just like to ride and would love to be able to keep up with the fast guys in the group. I don't have too much time to ride, because of the usual wife, two kids and work, work, work. I have an hour and half on tuesday's and thursdays, and 3 hours saturday and sunday mornings.
> 
> I have done the time crunched with Carmicheal which was great and kicked my ass, but i do not want to do that again.
> 
> Thank you


You can do sweet spot training where you spend a lot of time riding at 85-95% of CP60/FTP. It can be continuous although psychologically it's easier to break up into pieces; ex 3x20 or 6x10.

It'll increase your lactate threshold but do nothing for your anaerobic fitness.

It's work but not painful.



> I don't want to peak for any race, i just want be fast and fresh year round.


You can't work hard enough to get faster and not have peaks plus recovery periods.


----------

